# Peugeot 406 Detail / Meguiars (very tired paint)



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

This weekend i have a friend of mines pug in for some tender love and boy did it need it, very tired paint and i took some time before i found the right combo, but it worked in the end 


















































































































Done


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work,smart looking 406:thumb:


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

What's the ts6 on the wing mean.

Great turnaround.

Carl


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

Wow. great work


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

mechrepairs said:


> What's the ts6 on the wing mean.
> 
> Great turnaround.
> 
> Carl


thats what the v6 version is called here 

theres also the TS4 and XS4, thats the 2.2 version with different stuff installed


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

Top work. Still a nice looking car the 406.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Top work :thumb: it looks so much better now!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

What a turnaround! Can't believe how bad the condition of the paint was before


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking very smart in the pictures, the colour is wet in appearance plus the wheels really set the car off very well, well done


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done great turn around


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking very good indeed:buffer: , thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

you brought it back to life  looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## peroRS (May 5, 2011)

A true wolf in sheep's clothing. Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

thx all 

almost forgot, made 2 small vid clips here :

its on a danish site so no need to be alarmed about the jeburish (typo?) 

http://bilgalleri.dk/vid_vis.aspx?VideoID=48465

http://bilgalleri.dk/vid_vis.aspx?VideoID=48466


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

That paint was very tired - great turnaround.

Paula


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks superb, great turnaround


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

great work,great color!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

:doublesho What a transformation! Nice job :thumb::thumb:


A I still kinda like these 406'es


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work, the superleggeras suit it well.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

great turn out!
the car looks good with the OZ! love them!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

flippin eck from minging to marvelous ,what did he use to wash the care before ( washing up liquid and sandpaper )


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Certaintly brought out that paint work, lovely finish.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Fantastic turnaround. I've always been a fan of the 406 and normally hate after-market wheels, but it sits well on those.


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

robtech said:


> flippin eck from minging to marvelous ,what did he use to wash the care before ( washing up liquid and sandpaper )


its been a auto carwash car all its life and thats what happens  (2001 model)


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

Finally put the vids on da tube, little better qual


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Damn that looks real well. Great to see older Pugs get brought back to life like that. Looks like a new coat of paint. 

How do you find the Megs mf system. What process did you use. Any other glazes or sealents after?


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

Damien said:


> Damn that looks real well. Great to see older Pugs get brought back to life like that. Looks like a new coat of paint.
> 
> How do you find the Megs mf system. What process did you use. Any other glazes or sealents after?


im starting to like it again, i had my first try on my own car and it didnt work very well (user fault i think) 
It took some different tries with different technics with this one, but i found out what worked very well.

first i used the megs heavy wool with mf compound, gave it a good polish, left the polish on the paint, turned over to my das pro DA and a few drops on the mf pad and went over the same spot (again without buffing the wool round off) and ding....almost flawless
But mf compound didnt really work with the small wool pad from the pic, so i used some 105 on that and the makita
The paint looked like u see it, didnt need to go over with 205 or any other glaze, gave it a good coating of collinite hard wax and there u have it, the pics speak for themselfs


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Michael B. said:


> im starting to like it again, i had my first try on my own car and it didnt work very well (user fault i think)
> It took some different tries with different technics with this one, but i found out what worked very well.
> 
> first i used the megs heavy wool with mf compound, gave it a good polish, left the polish on the paint, turned over to my das pro DA and a few drops on the mf pad and went over the same spot (again without buffing the wool round off) and ding....almost flawless
> ...


It worked a treat anyhow. Spotted a fair few Pugs in your photos. Glad to see I'm not the only nutter for them!


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

im a big pug nutter  my first was as 206, then my favorite black 406 2.2, and now the 207 s16 hdi


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Miles better, good job :thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Michael B. said:


> im a big pug nutter  my first was as 206, then my favorite black 406 2.2, and now the 207 s16 hdi


Had more 205s than I can count! GTi's, diesels, Mi16's, 206 GTi, 406 Coupe, HDi's etc etc Just sold my 306 GTi6 a few weeks ago and my 205 MI16 a month ago.. I had it for 9 years.... I'm Pug-less now.. will have another before the end of summer I'm sure!


----------

